# Labs this week



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

I just got new labs done this week, and I'm not completely sure what they are indicating. I am waiting to get in with a new doctor next month, and would appreciate any thoughts on the results meanwhile.

Short story- Hyperthyroid on and off for several years, and on Tapazol since May, but have just gotten off of it. My TSH was up into the 30s and I was beginning to feel AWFUL- skins peeling off of my hands, sore throat for 2 months, sore and heavy muscles, constantly dizzy and super tired. These labs are after 2 weeks with NO medication.

These labs contain a CBC, TSH and Free T4 (I am out of the US and the only other thyroid labs available are Total T3 and Total T4. I opted not to get those this time). These are all of the things that came back off or borderline.

Based on how I feel (anxious, can't sleep, etc) and based on my FT4, I am thinking that I am headed back into hyperthyroid; however, my TSH shows that I am hypothyroid still... And I have very little idea on what all of the CBC results mean and if the fact that there are so many borderline results is anything to worry about or not.

TSH- 5.17 (.35-4.94)
Free T4- 1.4 (.71-1.47)

RBC
erythrocytes- 4.0 (4.0-6.2)
Hemaglobin- 12.1 (12-15)
Hematocrit- 37.0 (37-47)
Corpuscular Hemaglobin- 32.1 (32-35)

WBC
leukocytes- 4.02 (4.0-10.5)
lymphocytes- 39 (27-40)
eosinophil- 3.5 (0-3)


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

It looks like we can reply again..?

I've done some research about the CBC and I am wondering if anyone knows if I should be worried about anemia or a compromised immune system with these numbers, or if they are okay because they are just borderline? I only want to take supplements if I really need them.

Also...I would appreciate any thoughts on the TSH and FT4. How do these results look for 2 weeks off of the medicine. Is it normal that they are contradictory when I am adapting to not taking medicine or should I be concerned that the FT4 is getting kind of high? I am feeling so much better than I did on the medicine with the only problems being that I am slightly anxious and not able to sleep well. Thanks!


----------



## kdaniels123 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Stella,

Sorry you are feeling so miserable, because I know about how some of your symptoms feel. I am too new to thyroid to understand your results lol.

Sounds like your doc is covering a lot of bases with your blood work which is good.

I am not sure about the CBC though I have them run frequently. I am the opposite with immune system, mine is in overdrive. I did want to mention though my RBC's & several WBC's are always flagged high and my docs are not concerned.

One thing that caught my eye was peeling skin, is that from meds? I have an acquaintance with reiters, his skin was peeling on his hands too though I'm sure I'm wrong.

good luck to you and let us know what the new doc says


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stellablue said:


> I just got new labs done this week, and I'm not completely sure what they are indicating. I am waiting to get in with a new doctor next month, and would appreciate any thoughts on the results meanwhile.
> 
> Short story- Hyperthyroid on and off for several years, and on Tapazol since May, but have just gotten off of it. My TSH was up into the 30s and I was beginning to feel AWFUL- skins peeling off of my hands, sore throat for 2 months, sore and heavy muscles, constantly dizzy and super tired. These labs are after 2 weeks with NO medication.
> 
> ...


There is a lag time between the FREES and the TSH. You may be headed back to hyper land. I am so sorry for this!

If you have the time, you can look your other labs up here...........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Have you had these 2 tests and have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

kdaniels, I think the skin peeling off of my palms was from the medication, but I'm not sure. It went away when I started lowering the medication. The doctor didn't have an answer for me. Which symptoms did you have? The ones from the medication or the hyper symptoms? Thanks for the nice wishes.

Andros, Have I had which 2 tests? I am not sure what you are referring to, but probably not . I have limited access to tests in the location I am living. The next time I can get back to the US is in March, but I am still searching for a local lab that does more...

I am actually not feeling that bad right now.. Dare I say, I sort of feel "good," but that is in comparison of many, many months of feeling very crappy. I still have a sore throat that has been going on since September, I have some anxiety and am having trouble sleeping. But...I'll take these things over the way I have felt before!

Now that I have come off of the medicine, I really do not want to go back on it. I don't think I realized how bad I really felt-- tired, sore, achy, couldn't function after mid-day. I do feel slightly hyper right now, but I hope hope hope my levels go back to normal.

Has anyone had a successful experience with levels going back to normal after coming off medicine? (I know, slight chance, seeing as most people here seem to have had to get rid of the thyroid or still are having problems)...

When would be a good time to retest. 4 weeks? Also, my doctor in the US told me I should get my liver enzymes tested every time I do bloodwork. They have been coming back high, but not "too" high. Now that I am off the medicine, is this still necessary? I didn't have them done this time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It sounds like you are going hyper based on your FT-4 and symptoms.

You need to test your FT-4 and FT-3 every time you have labs in order to dose yourself properly.

When I was on anti thyroid's I tested every 4 weeks to keep myself on track for euthroid, although I rarely got there.


----------

